# Dura Disk II vs The Revolution



## Oly's Stump (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the sandvik dura disk II on my 2006 8018 TRX. As soon as the cutter shaft bearings go out on my 2008 Rayco RG66, I will be replacing it with the sandvik wheel from New River. I see that the pockets are different on the Revolution but don't see any other difference. It looks like they take the same teeth. Any Revolution owners out there?


----------



## ibadvanced (Aug 16, 2010)

*Revolution Wheel*

Been running one for about a year, they tilted the main cutter teeth about 5 degree to cut a little better also. I feel that I'm getting the same kind of wear with it as I did the other wheel though, kind of hard to tell. I think since I got mine they pushed the main cutter pockets back in the wheel a little further so the long shorts (teeth) didn't stick out so far. Still a bad azz wheel.:censored:


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Aug 16, 2010)

I have worn the cutter wheel out on my Dura Disk II after 500 hrs. I was thinking of going with the revolution but not sure if the wheel is going to wear like my old one did. I talked with New River and was told that with the new design of the Revolution the wear problem has been cured but I want to hear from some people who are running them. It has been a little over a year since I took my worn out Dura Disk off and have gone back to running the wheel that came on my 7015 with Green Teeth on it. I love how fast it cuts but hate the mess it makes. It also seems to be rougher on the machine.


----------



## stumper63 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've got a 252, been running Sandvik Revolution for about 550 hours. First Duradisk II lasted about 1200 hours before welded pockets wore out.

Cutting action seems same to me with the Revolution. Love it. But the wheel wear seems about same as the old disk, my opinion is neutral. If you like Sandvik get it, but I don't think the wheel wear issue is solved yet, probably just nature of the beast.

Stumper63


----------



## ASG (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the 8018 TRX, put the revolution wheel on it about 80 hours ago... everything good so far. At this time, there is no wear to speak of, and the difference from the original wheel with Green teeth is unbelievable. 1/4 of the chip mess,a lot smoother and easier on grinder. Most of my time has been on 50 and 75 hp Vermeers, I wish I had switched them over years ago... just in time lost breaking teeth I would have paid for Sandvik.


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 15, 2010)

Cut 2 Please said:


> I have worn the cutter wheel out on my Dura Disk II after 500 hrs. I was thinking of going with the revolution but not sure if the wheel is going to wear like my old one did.



I have been reading about the Dura Disk II wearing out and would be interested in seeing a picture of where it wears out and why.Looking on Youtube Dura Disk II ,Green teeth and Rayco teeth the Dura Disk II looks like it cuts smoother.


----------



## stumper63 (Nov 15, 2010)

The welded in pockets on edge of wheel wear out, both the pocket itself where the tooth shank fits into and the area where it is physically welded to the wheel.

The edge of the wheel itself also gets rounded over leading to more wear on the pockets on side of wheel.

I will say that I've got 740 hours on my Revolution wheel and it does seem to be wearing a bit slower than the first dura disk II wheel that was toasted at about 1200 hours. I'm running a vermeer 252.

Still love the way it cuts.

Stumper63


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Stumper
Looking at the picture of the Revolution wheel looks like the pockets are mig welded on? Wonder if they sell the pockets extra to weld back after they wear out?.Still 1200 hours of use looks like the wheel may pay for itself..
Eamonn


----------



## flushcut (Nov 16, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## stumper63 (Nov 16, 2010)

Abbey,

Yes they do sell the pockets. They say angle of attachment is critical, but seems with a little care you could replicate sufficiently w/o the jigs they must have to hold them in place during welding.

I don't have a welder but it would seem it could be done, esp if the new wheel itself doesn't wear out around the pockets like the old one did.

Stumper63


----------



## ibadvanced (Nov 17, 2010)

*Revolution Wheel*

I'm running an SP 7015 Carlton in pretty rocky conditions. The revolution wheel lasted only about 300 hours before I had to get it hardened welded over the outside pockets and I wished I'd done it a little sooner, looks like it's going to buy me a little more time. The original sandvik wheel lasted about 800 hours. Still love the way they cut.


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 17, 2010)

ibadvanced said:


> I'm running an SP 7015 Carlton in pretty rocky conditions. The revolution wheel lasted only about 300 hours before I had to get it hardened welded over the outside pockets and I wished I'd done it a little sooner, looks like it's going to buy me a little more time. The original sandvik wheel lasted about 800 hours. Still love the way they cut.



Thats good to hear ibadvanced ,I have a background as Boilermaker/welder so this could be a good preventive maintenance issue.I take they did the welding without taking the wheel off?? Did you take any pictures??
Thanks Eamonn


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a new stump machine now. I'm currently running a bandit 2100 with green teeth 700s. Bandit is local to me and the sales rep is pushing hard for a new 2450. They won't put on a sandvik wheel. Does the revolution blow away green teeth? I'm really thinking of going with the carlton 7015 but its a lot of coin to drop. Anyone have an opinion on bandit vs carlton?


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 18, 2010)

Im in Australia and there is only one Carlton Dealer here,(Re badged Carlton Called RED ROO)and they are 800KM away in Melbourne.Im a Carlton fan mainly because they over build there units.(I own 2x2500s)Steel ,hydro hoses etc seem twice as big as Bandit and Vermeer. The fact you live in the USA and seem to get free postage in some cases for parts I would go for a Carlton.The 7015 is on my wish list and finding one with low hours will save you a bit of cash.Have a look on youtube to see the sandvik wheel up against green teeth .The sandvik is so smooth.Do you have your eye on the TRX or Wheel model???The wheel model has a all wheel drive option now to get you over the chip mounds with ease...
P.S I still use Rayco Teeth anyone out there use them???


----------



## Oly's Stump (Nov 18, 2010)

All I have to say is that when I use my Carlton 8018 TRX with sandvik wheel, I don't have to put up screening. When I use my Rayco RG66 I need to put up screening or have chips laying everywhere in the yard. Small stones, rocks and debris can fly out to the side and damage something if I don't put up the screening. The sandvik wheel throws everything neatly under the machine. I cannot wait when the rayco wheel wears out so I can change that to a sandvik. If I wasn't so cheap I would do it now but it only has 475 hours on it.


----------



## ibadvanced (Nov 18, 2010)

abbeystump said:


> Thats good to hear ibadvanced ,I have a background as Boilermaker/welder so this could be a good preventive maintenance issue.I take they did the welding without taking the wheel off?? Did you take any pictures??
> Thanks Eamonn



Sorry no pics. Yes they just welded five or six passes about five inches long along the outside pockets---mainly the teeth that point to either side---the Revolution points about four sets of teeth all the way to the side of the wheel. Don't wait to long or the pocket wears so far that the nuts are showing.


----------

